# "Forever G.I. Bill"



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

http://www.militarytimes.com/education-transition/education/2017/08/16/trump-signed-the-forever-gi-bill-here-are-11-things-you-should-know/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=EBB%208.17.17&utm_term=Editorial%20-%20Military%20-%20Early%20Bird%20Brief


----------

